# So spricht man die Namen der Stars wirklich aus!



## SteveJ (3 Juli 2022)

Es gibt so manche Promis, die es uns deutlich schwer machen, ihre Namen korrekt auszusprechen.
Oft weiß kaum jemand, wie man ihren Namen richtig ausspricht... 

Einige Beispiele:

*Cara Delevingne*
Model und Schauspielerin ("Margos Spuren") Cara Delevingne ist eine echte Herausforderung für alle, die ihren Namen aussprechen müssen.
Kärah Delle Wein? Kora Delefin? Nein, korrekt spricht man die Dame mit den markanten Augenbrauen so aus: "Kära Delewien".


*Will Ferrell*
Will Ferrell ist ein Spaßvogel, doch wie viele andere Stars versteht er keinen Spaß, wenn sein Name ständig falsch ausgesprochen wird.
Die meisten sagen Will Ferehl oder Will Farell, doch korrekt klingt es wie "Fier-Ell".


*Lindsay Lohan*
Seien wir mal ehrlich: Lindsay Lohan ist so oft in die Negativ-Schlagzeilen geraten, dass die korrekte Aussprache ihres Namens ihr geringstes Problem sein dürfte.
Wer sich trotzdem die Mühe machen will: Die Dame wird nicht Lindsej Lohen ausgesprochen, sondern "Lindsej Lo-Ehn".


*Charlize Theron*
Charlize Theron wurde in Südafrika geboren. Deswegen wird ihr Name auf Afrikaans ausgesprochen. Tscharleis Zeron heißt sie definitiv nicht.
Korrekt klingt der Name lautmalerisch wie "Scharlies Sseren".


*Kirsten Dunst*
Sie war schon die Geliebte von "Spider-Man" und Marie Antoinette. Dennoch haben viele Fans keinen blassen Dunst, wie man Kirsten Dunst ausspricht.
Nämlich nicht Kerstin Dänst oder Kehrstohn Dunst, sondern "Kierston Danst".


*Matt Groening*
Matt Groening ist nicht nur Bart-Träger, sondern auch Bart-Erfinder. 😉
Der geistige Vater der Simpsons wird nicht Grohning, noch Griening oder Gröhning ausgesprochen, sondern "Gräjhning".


*Gal Gadot*
"Wonder Woman" Gal Gadot wird teilweise Gell Gahdotie ausgesprochen oder Gell Gehdoh.
Die israelische Schauspielerin selbst spricht ihren Namen folgendermaßen aus: "Gell Geddott."


*Benedict Cumberbatch*
Bei Benedict Cumberbatch bereitet der Vorname keine Probleme. Der Nachname dagegen ist etwas für Kenner.
Man spricht ihn nicht Kumberbatsch oder ähnlich aus, sondern "Kambärbätsch".


*Elijah Wood*
Die Rolle des Frodo Beutlin in der "Herr der Ringe"-Verfilmung machte ihn berühmt.
Elijah Wood wird gern "Ilaia Wut" ausgesprochen, korrekt wäre allerdings "Ilaidscha Wudd".


*Zach Galifianakis*
Mit einem "Hangover" wird sein Name noch schwerer auszusprechen, doch auch nüchtern betrachtet, ist er ein schwerer Fall:
Zach Galifianakis, Sohn eines Griechen und einer Amerikanerin klingt lautmalerisch wie "Sähk Gelif enakiss".


*Milla Jovovich*
Milla Jovovich ("Resident Evil", "Das fünfte Element") hat zwar serbisch-russische Wurzeln, doch lebt sie mittlerweile lange genug in den USA, um eine amerikanische Aussprache ihres Namens für korrekt zu erachten.
Man spricht sie nicht Miller Jovowitsch aus, sondern "Miehla Jowäwitsch".


*Joaquin Phoenix*
Fönix? Klingt wie ein Gallier aus "Asterix und Obelix". Joa Quinn Fönix?
Nein, den Schauspieler Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash in "Walk the Line") spricht man "Wah Kin Fienix" aus.


*Matthew McConaughey*
Auch er ist ein Albtraum für jeden Ansager: Matthew McConaughey. Nicht Mattau Mac Donalds oder Mac Konau Gay ist gemeint.
Wer sich die Zeit nimmt, ihn korrekt auszusprechen, sagt: "Mässju Mäkahnahäy".


*Shia LaBeouf*
"Transformers"-Filme und "Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels" machten ihn zum Weltstar. Die Rede ist von Shia LaBeouf.
Shania... Skier Labello Uff? Nein, eigentlich ist die Rede von "Schaia La Bahf".


*Ralph Fiennes*
Als Lord Voldemort in der "Harry Potter"-Saga wurde er einem breiteren Publikum bekannt: Ralph Fiennes.
Dieses Publikum rätselt aber bis heute, wie der Lord in Wirklichkeit ausgesprochen wird. Relf Finesse? Rave Vieh Ennes? Nein: "Räif Feins".


*Jake Gyllenhaal*
Jake Gyllenhaal ist stolz auf seine schwedischen Wurzeln. Deswegen hört er es nicht gern, wenn man ihn Check Gillenhohl, Jacke Güllenhall oder ähnlich ausspricht.
Zuhören wird er erst, wenn man ihn folgendermaßen ruft: "Dschäik Dschillenhoahl" in Amerika - in Schweden würde es wohl "Dschäik Jiiilenhäile" (mit weichem J) heißen.


*Nikolaj Coster-Waldau*
"Game of Thrones"-Star Nikolaj Coster-Waldau stammt aus Dänemark.
Seinen Namen spricht man nicht Nikolahi Kosta Waldau aus, sondern "Nikolei Koster Woalldoh".


*Kaley Cuoco*
Ach, würde sie doch Penny heißen, wie ihre Rolle in der Serie "The Big Bang Theory". Doch Kaley Cuoco macht es uns lieber schwer.
Coco... Kuh Oko?... Zum Kuckuck! Nein, korrekt wäre: "Käjli Kuokoh".


*Josh Duhamel*
Josh, du Hammel! Aber, wer wird denn gleich beleidigend werden?
Josh Duhamel, bekannt aus "Transformers" wird auch nicht Josch Duhemill ausgesprochen, sondern "Dschosch Dehmell".


*Rihanna*
Dass Laien ihre Namen verhunzen, sind Stars gewohnt. Bitter wird es aber, wenn sogar der eigene Partner es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt.
So geschehen bei Chris Brown. Der Ex von Rihanna soll sie während der Beziehung "Riahna" genannt haben. Reh-Anna ist ebenso falsch wie Ri-Henna.
Richtig wäre: "Riänna". Für Chris Brown kommt diese Info nun eh zu spät.


*Amanda Seyfried*
Amanda Seyfried ("Twin Peaks", "Les misérables", "Ted 2") darf in der Liste der am meisten falsch benannten Stars auf keinen Fall fehlen.
Die Schauspielerin bekannte, dass selbst ihre eigene Schwester mittlerweile verunsichert sei, wie sie heißt.
Nämlich weder Amanda Saifried oder Seefried, sondern "Amända Seifred".


*Saoirse Ronan*
Saoirse Ronan wurde schon drei Mal für den Oscar nominiert. 2008 für die Beste Nebendarstellerin in "Abbitte", 2016 (für "Brooklyn") und 2018 (für "Lady Bird") in der Kategorie Beste Hauptdarstellerin.
Die Laudatoren dürften jedes Mal nervös gewesen sein, ob sie den Namen richtig artikulieren. 😯
Sie wird weder Schorschi Rohnann noch Soße Ronan ausgesprochen, sondern "Ssirscha Rohnan".


*J. K. Rowling*
J. K. Rowling, geistige Mutter von "Harry Potter", stellt uns ebenfalls vor eine Herausforderung. Die Initialen J.K. sind leicht zu meistern: "Dschäj Käj."
Der Nachname wird allerdings nicht "Rohling" ausgesprochen, sondern "Rolling" wie bei den "Rolling Stones". 


*Joseph Gordon-Levitt*
Joseph Gordon-Levitt kennt man aus "Batman: The Dark Knight Rises", "Sin City 2 - A Dame to Kill For" und "Snowden".
Den zweiten Teil des Nachnamens spricht man allerdings nicht aus, als müsste man ihm die Leviten lesen. Sondern: "Dschousef Gordän Läwitt".


*Marion Cotillard*
Marion Cotillard ("Taxi", "Big Fish", "Inception") ist Französin.
Wer dieser Sprache mächtig ist, spricht daher nicht von Marion Godzilla, sondern von "Marioo Kotijach".


*Kyle MacLachlan*
Kyle MacLachlan ("Twin Peaks", "Dune - Der Wüstenplanet", "Showgirls", "Timecode") hat akustisch weder mit McDonalds noch mit Lachen etwas zu tun.
Er klingt eher wie "Keil Mäklocklen".


*Steve Buscemi*
Auf der Leinwand wird Steve Buscemi aufgrund seines Charakterkopfes gern als Bösewicht oder Sonderling besetzt ("Reservoir Dogs", "Boardwalk Empire", "Desperado).
Stiff Busch-Chemie? Knapp daneben: Sein Name klingt korrekt wie "Stiehf Busehmi".

Quellen: MSN, Swyrl.tv, Wikipedia


----------



## EmilS (3 Juli 2022)

Deine korrekte Aussprache ist in einigen Fällen die üble Verballhornung der Namen im Amerikanischen! 

Im Afrikaans gibt es kein "Tii Ätsch (θ)" wie im Englischen z.B., daher ʃaːˈliz tːron. Oder Marion Cotillard wird im Vornamen mit Nasal gesprochen, wo im Nachnamen das "ch" herkommen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## EmmaW (3 Juli 2022)

*Ellen Lee DeGeneres ?*


----------



## CukeSpookem (3 Juli 2022)

Sänk juh, Schtievie Dschee !


----------



## Kewababsta (3 Juli 2022)

Da fällt mir ein wie man mal vor langer Zeit die Aussprache von Gwyneth Paltrow schrieb: Gwinis Poltro.
Bei Gal Gadot will ich widersprechen. Ich habe mal ein Video gesehen in dem sie ihren Namen ausspricht. Da hat sie ihn "Gal Gadot", also so ausgesprochen wie auf Deutsch gelesen und nicht "Gell Geddott" ausgesprochen.


----------



## Death Row (3 Juli 2022)

Ich dachte bei "Gadot" wäre das "T" stumm, also "Gado"


----------



## Atavist (3 Juli 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> *Steve Buscemi*
> Auf der Leinwand wird Steve Buscemi aufgrund seines Charakterkopfes gern als Bösewicht oder Sonderling besetzt ("Reservoir Dogs", "Boardwalk Empire", "Desperado).
> Stiff Busch-Chemie? Knapp daneben: Sein Name klingt korrekt wie "Stiehf Busehmi".


So eindeutig ist das gar nicht, wie Buscemi hier ab 0:50 selbst erklärt:


Bei Stephen Colbert war auch mal Saoirse Ronan zu Gast, mit der sich eine launige Aufklärung über ihren und andere irische Namen ergab (ab 1:57). 😁


----------



## kolding11 (4 Juli 2022)

Und in der nächsten Lektion lernen wir dann, wie man Featherstonhaugh ausspricht...


----------



## EmmaW (6 Juli 2022)

Dann gibt es noch Müllér...


----------

